# Prepare for Launch



## Morrus (Sep 17, 2021)

If you have been following our blog recently, you will very much be aware that things are about to get Apocalyptic for Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD! With the finished pdf for the Apocalypse War now in the hands of the approval droids at Rebellion, let's continue to take a look at some of the interior pages as we await news on its official launch.





One point to note is the streamlined and eye-pleasing layout introduced in the Judge Dredd Compendium that continued in the Judge Child sourcebook and Rogue Trooper Compendium once again shines throughout this book. Unique header graphics such as the Tactical Annihilator Device in the Road to War chapter and the lineup of Judges in the Patriots and Aggressors chapter really serve to ground the supplement in its timeline.




Speaking of Chapter 9: Patriots and Aggressors, the NPCs in this chapter each now have room to breathe, with stat blocks presented in their own columns and images taken straight from the comics providing stunning visuals.




Of course, other sections of the supplement also benefit from the amazing artwork penned by the art droids of 2000 AD, all of which really helps to visualise the text that each piece supports.




We really cannot wait to get the finished, fully approved book into your hands, so stay tuned for its launch!


----------



## aco175 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------

